# advice on giant ocr fit



## iheartbikes (Jan 28, 2008)

This is probably a dumb question but anyway..
I've got a 2007 ocr c2, women's specific. size xs. I am a 164 cm female.

After about 2 hours of riding, I start to get agonizing pains in my shoulders and neck and I'm not convinced this bike is even correctly fitted for me . It was my first road bike so I didn't really know shite about road bikes when I bought it/got fitted.
So from other people who have these bikes, I would like to ascertain how you find them, comfort wise on rides of 3-5 hours. Is the geometry not even suited for long rides? (I have no idea!). Is shoulder pain often a result of a particular element, ie too shorter top tube etc?
Any insight appreciated.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

Your height according to Giant's website is correct for that bike. Without seeing you on the bike anyone would only be guessing on fit, but I suggest getting a fitting by someone reputable. Remember, fitting is kind of an ongoing process, as time goes on little tweeks are sometimes made. The OCR geometry is such that the bike should be comfortable for long distances or long times in the saddle. That's what the OCR was designed for. Good choice on a bike by the way.


----------



## robpar (Jan 26, 2008)

iheartbikes said:


> This is probably a dumb question but anyway..
> I've got a 2007 ocr c2, women's specific. size xs. I am a 164 cm female.
> 
> After about 2 hours of riding, I start to get agonizing pains in my shoulders and neck and I'm not convinced this bike is even correctly fitted for me . It was my first road bike so I didn't really know shite about road bikes when I bought it/got fitted.


Try a different stem. Maybe one with more rise and shorter. Also maybe move your saddle back; just a little farther away from the handlebars. Shoulder/neck pain may indicate there is too much weight bearing on your arms. Your LBS should swap stems until you're correctly fit. I don't know how long you've been riding but your body needs to gradually adjust to the new position. At first, I never used the drops; now that's all I do. I would shorten the rides until you get everything working right.
I ride a similar geometry but in alum (OCR1). It took a few "tweaks" to get it right. Even now, there are days I raise the saddle just a few mm or lower it depending on how I feel and how hard I want to ride... Hope this helps... it's a beautiful bike.


----------



## iheartbikes (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you for the advice. I really just wanted to ascertain if the geometry of the frame is suitable for long distances. I have read in various articles/reviews of certain bikes having aggressive geometry over more 'comfortable' geometry, but as a road bike novice I don't really know how to pick this..


----------



## jerfie (Jul 1, 2007)

though fast enough for racing, this bike is designed with a more upright [read:comfortable] geometry, unlike it's more aggressive sibling, the tcr. that said, no bike should hurt after only a couple hours [save for the saddle, which often takes some getting used to]. definitely take it to a reputable dealer and get fitted. it might cost a little for a pro fit, but it sounds like in your case it'll be worth it.


----------

